# Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080



## UwWe74 (13. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der „Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080„ gemacht? 
Meine ASUS RTX 2080 Dual O8Gb wird ziemlich heiß, und da bin ich auf diese Kühlung gestoßen. Über Erfahrungsberichte wäre ich sehr dankbar 👍🏻


----------



## IICARUS (13. November 2018)

Grafikkarten können bestimmte Temperaturen gut überstehen.

Daher ist der Begriff "Heiß" schon etwas hergenommen, da Hersteller dir keine Grafikkarte verkaufen die so heiß werden würde und bei dir defekt geht. Das größere Problem daran ist da je nach Gehör die Drehzahl und daraus die Geräuschentwicklung manche nicht gut heißen. Da solch ein Umbau nicht günstig ist würde es zunächst vielleicht auch Sinn machen die Belüftung des Gehäuse zu optimieren damit die Grafikkarte genug frische Luft bekommt und sich auch keine warme Luft anstauen kann. Das kann schon einiges ausmachen wo auch die Drehzahl der Lüfter davon profitieren würden.

Jetzt aber zu deiner Frage...
Wasser kann natürlich Wärme besser aufnehmen und besser an die Luft übertragen.
Die Kühler von Alphacool sind nichts neues und bei diesem Kühler wird nur die GPU aktiv mit Wasser gekühlt.

Es handelt sich daher hier nicht um ein FullCover Kühler wo alles mit Wasser gekühlt werden würde. Denn Spannungswandler und die VRam werden hier weiterhin passiv durch den Luftstrom des Gehäuse gekühlt. Auch wenn ein Teil der Wärme durch den Kühlkörper weiter auf dem GPU Kühler leitet.
Im Großem und ganzem ist es dennoch ein guter Kühler und wird auch bessere Temperaturen als eine Luftkühlung bereitstellen. Natürlich abhängig wie die Drehzahl der Lüfter bestimmt werden.


----------



## UwWe74 (13. November 2018)

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Ich werde heute erstmal versuchen, wie die Temperatur ist, wenn ich ein Seitenteil auflasse. Wenn es besser wird, dann ist mein AirFlow wohl verbesserungsbedürftig. Gestern ist bei Shadow of the TombRaider das Programm abgestürzt.


----------



## IICARUS (13. November 2018)

Würde ich auch so machen, aber denke daran, die 2080 Grafikkarten machen zur Zeit noch etwas Probleme.
Zum Teil sind die Treiber noch nicht optimal und zum anderem kann es sein das die Hersteller daran arbeiten und ggf. noch ein neues Bios herausgeben.
Zweites ist jetzt nur eine Vermutung, da viele neue Besitzer solcher Grafikkarten Probleme haben.

Das dein Absturz was mit der Temperatur zu tun hat bezweifle ich, da Grafikkarten normalerweise sogar bis zu 120°C vertragen.
Natürlich sind Grafikkarten normal so vorbestimmt so das sie im normal Fall um 80°C nicht übersteigen. Die Zeiten wo Grafikkarten 90°C und heißer wurden sind normalerweise vorbei.


----------



## UwWe74 (13. November 2018)

So, das Problem wurde behoben. Es lag an den Lüfterwerten der Grafikkarte, die habe ich nun etwas verändert und nun liegt die Temperatur beim zocken bei 68 Grad.


----------

